# Choosing a Web Hosting service?



## Water Drop (Jul 14, 2009)

So I have a simple pure HTML website hand coded by me for a small business.  It's a very simple website that we do not expect to get much traffic, but will serve as a place for customers to find out the address, phone number, hours, etc. of the business.  I'm looking for an affordable host and domain name that will let me use FTP to upload HTML files.  There's just so many hosts out there like GoDaddy, Just Host, and so many more out there.  I have never setup a website before, so I'd like some pointers and recommendations on picking a host and a company for the domain name.  Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## RickJ5 (Jul 15, 2009)

I went through the same thing when I needed to find a host for the site I created for my business. I found a bunch of web site hosting review sites, but most of them looked fake. I found one that looked legitimate and they rated Lunerpages highly. I ended up going with them and they have been a good hosting service. Here is a link to their site. http://www.lunarpages.com/


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Why not host your own?  It is pretty easy to do for a basic HTML site.


----------



## Water Drop (Jul 16, 2009)

Reason why they don't host their own is that the only extra computer the business has laying around to use a server is a Pentium 4 1.7Ghz powered Sony Vaio desktop which has been known to be less then reliable and the 1.5Mbps connection that the business has is not exact ally high bandwidth.  We figure it will be easiest to have someone else host it, and too to costly.  Looks like it will be about $70 a year with GoDaddy and we may just do that.  Not too bad, as long as its reliable.


----------



## Meecrob (Jul 16, 2009)

try hostrocket, they are a great company and have sales going on shared hosting all the time, i know the base plans NORMAL(non-sale) price is like 14bucks a month and can support more then just basic html if you ever wanted to do a more complex page.

godaddy hosting SUCKS!!!

oh the basic hostrocket plan has unlimmited space and pages, so you could really host their page and other pages as needed if you setup the hosting for them


----------



## Disparia (Jul 16, 2009)

Good til the 26th, 15% percent off orders of 60$ or more at GoDaddy: gdr0714a

Haven't dealt with shared hosting at Lunarpages, but I have a couple dedicated servers there. Service has been good.

One of my friends has a ton of sites up with Host Gator. Highly recommends them.


----------



## Meecrob (Jul 16, 2009)

avoid godaddy, especially if you gotta upload alot of files, it will only allow you to upload 1 file at a time, if you use a decent ftp app you should be able to upload at least 5 files at a time on most other hosts, some allow you to upload 20+ files at once(this speeds up the time it takes to upload any webpage since it dosnt upload a 12k file then have to end the connection,handshake,reconnect then upload(1 file at a time sucks balls.....)


----------



## Water Drop (Jul 16, 2009)

Ended up going with GoDaddy because for such a simple site, it seemed like the way to go.  Costs them under $5 a month, and the domain name was $2 for the year.  Seems pretty good to me, loading the site could be a bit faster, but its not expected to bring much extra revenue to the business anyway, so cheap was the way to go.


----------

